# Cool Master Seidon 120 Ver. 2 kaputt?



## MinotaurusGER (18. Mai 2017)

Sied 2 Wochen ist meine Wasserkühlung fpür die Cpu schrott denke ich mal.... Also habe ich einfach meinen Boxed von der Cpu genommen AMD FX-8370, 8x 4.30GHz : 

Jeoch wird die Cpu schon ziemlich warm... Standart 60-70 grad beim zocken und ich meine bei den etwas älteren spielen Warface ect.

Jetzt hatte ich mal wieder voll bock und hab mir schnell Rainbow six siege gezogen und gespielt Tem. über 80 grad dan shut down.......  Ganz klar CPU zu Warm... Battlefield 1 konnte ich auch nich spielen zu warm (Egal mag das spiel eh nicht obwohl grafisch sehr geil aussieht)
Jetzt dachte ich mir vll geht die Seidon doch weil:

Das blaue licht an der pumpe geht wen ich das gitter schüttle kann ich Wasser plätschern hören. Jedoch immer wen ich sie anhscließe Black screen und dan steht da ERROR CPU FAN ... blablabla

Untermstrich geht die Kühlung nicht jetzt hae ich schon gegoogled aber konnte nix finden kann ich auch ganz normales Wasser reinfüllen? Oder ist die schrott, was nämlich stark auffällt ist, ist das der Piepston komplett fehlt die ist ganz still die Pumpe.

Ist die kaputt?
Oder braucht einfach neues Wasser?


Danke


----------



## Dimitrios1971 (19. Mai 2017)

nach sehen ob die Schutz Folie vom wasser pumpe entfernen hast


----------



## MinotaurusGER (19. Mai 2017)

Dimitrios1971 schrieb:


> nach sehen ob die Schutz Folie vom wasser pumpe entfernen hast



Ne die ist noch dran du meinst diesen kleinen sitrichartige versiegelung über dem Wasser Füller?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Mai 2017)

Nein, auf der Kontaktfläche zur CPU ist meist eine kleine Schutzfolie. 
Ansonsten: Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? Wenn ja, genug oder zu viel?


----------



## MinotaurusGER (19. Mai 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein, auf der Kontaktfläche zur CPU ist meist eine kleine Schutzfolie.
> Ansonsten: Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen? Wenn ja, genug oder zu viel?



Du meinst die Wärempast? Die wahr erst fast 2 jahre drauf .


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Mai 2017)

Die könnte man zwar theoretisch erneuern, allerdings recht unwahrscheindlich, dass deswegen die Temperaturen so ind ie Höhe gehen.
Error CPU Fan heißt ja, dass der CPU-Lüfter einen Fehler hat. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Pumpe an den CPU-Fan-Anschluss angeschlossen hast?

Welches Board hast du?
Schau mal hier: 
Why I see the error message "CPU FAN Error" in POST?
Fehlermeldung: CPU Fan Error - was tun? - CHIP


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Mai 2017)

Du könntest mal versuchen die Pumpe direkt über 12V vom Netzteil (Molex oder Sata) anzusteuern, da hat es recht billige Adapter.
Ein wenig Luft ist in  den AIO Waküs immer.

Wenn die Pumpe dann noch immer nicht funktioniert, dann ist ein defekt das Fan headers auszuschließen.
Wahrscheinlich ist dein CPU Kühler aber am Ende.

Kannst du bei deinem Board die Taktrate und die Spannung der CPU einstellen?
So könntest du bsw. auf 4Ghz runtertakten und die Spannung möglichst weit senken.
Das sollte die Temperaturen auch reduzieren.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

Für mich hört sich es auch so an als würde die Pumpe nicht mehr laufen, dann ist es auch normal das die Temperaturen steigen.
Würde die Pumpe auch direkt am Netzteil zum Test anschließen. Ansonsten wenn es sich um ein Test handelt kannst du auch destilliertes Wasser einfüllen.

Es gibt für Wasserkühlung auch fertig gemischte Kühlflüssigkeit, denn darin ist dann auch Korrosionsschutz usw. mit enthalten.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (19. Mai 2017)

DAnke leute aber ich denke ihr verwecheslt hier was.

Die temp. ist so hoch weil ich den BOXED Cpu kühler jetzt benutze.

DAVOR habe ich die Wasserkühlung benutzt die jetzt nicht mehr geht!  Die frage ist jetzt WARUM?  Das Blaue Licht geht wen ich Sie schüttle kann ich auch das Wasser plätschern hören jedoch, fehlt der piepston und das geräusch der pumpe UND wen die Wakü angeschloßen ist und ich den PC starte BLACK SCREEN Error message mit CPU fan Error oder sowas.

Die Frage ist jetzt könnte es am Wasser liegen?

Processor: AMD FX-8370, 8x 4.30GHz, Seidon 120V Rev 2
Video Card: RX 480 Red Devil 8GB
Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Rot 16GB (2x8GB)
NT: SuperFlower 650 Watt ATX
OS: Windows 10 Pro
Storage: 1TB HDD
Screens: 1 Acer


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

MinotaurusGER schrieb:


> DAVOR habe ich die Wasserkühlung benutzt die jetzt nicht mehr geht!  Die frage ist jetzt WARUM?  Das Blaue Licht geht wen ich Sie schüttle kann ich auch das Wasser plätschern hören jedoch, fehlt der piepston und das geräusch der pumpe UND wen die Wakü angeschloßen ist und ich den PC starte BLACK SCREEN Error message mit CPU fan Error oder sowas.


Deshalb liegt die Vermutung darin das die Pumpe nicht läuft, denn sie müsste leicht hörbar oder zumindest eine leichte Vibration mit der Hand zu spüren sein. Wenn die Pumpe über den CPU-Fan betrieben wird und sie nicht läuft wird es auch eine Fehlermeldung wie von dir betrieben geben, da kein Tachosignal anliegt. Denn manche Mainboards haben hierzu eine Warnmeldung wenn ein Lüfter nicht laufen sollte und dies wird durch das fehlen des Tachosignal erkannt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Mai 2017)

Eben, zu deiner beschreibenen Fehlermeldung habe ich doch mal zwei Links gepostet.


----------

